# How to connect to internet in Fedora 7



## bhushan2k (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi. frnds. I have installed Fedora 7 on my pc. But I don't know how to connect to internet. I have BSNL Broadband which requires username and password (PPPoE in windows)

View attachment 890
View attachment 891


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 3, 2007)

su
root password
pppoeconf
follow the instructon.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ that is for Debian and Ubuntu.
U can configure adsl using GUI in Fedora.
go to menu system tools>network config > run it and when asked try xDSL connection-thats it.for switching on BB u need to go to this menu and u may need to give root passwd each time.
another way is to use command line.open terminal;first u need to be super user(admin/root)

```
:~$ su -
```
^give root passwd and press enter to get a "#" prompt
now run:

```
~#adsl-setup
```
OR

```
~#pppoe-setup
```
adsl on = adsl-connect 
^i am writing this from my old sparse memory of running fc4 last time.so do check GIYF.


----------

